# Ultegra di2 and dogma 2



## ENVIGADO (Aug 11, 2008)

I am looking for advice on upgrading regular ultegra to di2.....it is possible to install the cable internally on a dogma 2 non di2 ready?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure no


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Drilling is required. If you have to ask, don't try it.

Calfee can do it for you.


----------



## ENVIGADO (Aug 11, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Drilling is required. If you have to ask, don't try it.
> 
> Calfee can do it for you.


Well my lbs said that it can be done....without drilling 
Using the existing internal cable routing.....I just wanted to posted here
And see if one of you guys done it


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*I may be wrong...*

The gear cables holes on my Dogma2 are 6.1mm. Just measured them.
If the ends of the E-tubes are small enough to fit through them you could do it. You won't need a hole for the battery wire if you use an internal battery.


----------



## ENVIGADO (Aug 11, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The gear cables holes on my Dogma2 are 6.1mm. Just measured them.
> If the ends of the E-tubes are small enough to fit through them you could do it. You won't need a hole for the battery wire if you use an internal battery.


Thank you cinnelli....I heard from another mechanic and he described the same procedure.. The only thing that's is holding my purchase is that I don't want to see any expose wires on the down tube and tape along with it
And last but not least .....no drilling in to my frame


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Why would you put Ultegra on a Dogma in the first place??!


----------



## ENVIGADO (Aug 11, 2008)

Juzzy004 said:


> Why would you put Ultegra on a Dogma in the first place??!


Ultegra ....di2.....did you ever heard of electronic shifting?


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

ENVIGADO said:


> Ultegra ....di2.....did you ever heard of electronic shifting?


The confusion here is your written English!  I meant that seeing a Dogma with anything less than Shimano DA or Campag SR is utter sacrilege! Many would say that even having Shimano on one is against all unwritten rules...

And, yes, I've heard of Di2. I'm running it on my 65.1.

You'll never manage to squeeze the end connectors through your existing gear holes in the frame. Drilling will only chip the paint. Grommets need to be used around the electronic cable too and you'd need to blank off the holes that you wouldn't then need on the down tube.

Good luck with it though, should you attempt it. Go DA though!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

> You'll never manage to squeeze the end connectors through your existing gear holes in the frame. Drilling will only chip the paint. Grommets need to be used around the electronic cable too


Have you tried squeezing the connectors through the holes?
What diameter are the end connectors on the 9070 wires? If they are 6mm or less they should fit through the holes.
Drilling carbon is easy. It's not like titanium! And it's not glass either.
A blob of silicon should seal the hole. Suitable grommets or wire wraps could probably be found at Home Depot or Lowes.

As for sacrelige, get a sense of perspective. It's just a bike. The guy wants to put his kit on it. Good for him if he wants to ride it. No need to get all snobby because it doesn't meet your standards.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Take a chill pill, pal - I was being facetious! Some people are just far too sensitive for these forums...


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Juzzy004 said:


> Why would you put Ultegra on a Dogma in the first place??!


LOL! I got it.

But man, the price difference between the Ultegra and DA electric is outrageous. Even I'd be looking for Ultegra if going this route.

Maybe we should cheer-lead for Campy EPS?
Campagnolo Electronic: Bicycle Review | Bicycling Magazine
Only $4500. Think of it as an investment!


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

dura ace and ultegra are the same **** just dura ace is a tad lighter. New dura ace is a carbon copy of the UI2 anyways. And really dura ace and Sr and just for bike snobs and weight weenies. Why would anyone spend more for the same product. I am a wholesaler of all things bike and I run a dogma 2 with Ui2. I pay cost any would never go dura or campy SR. My two cents


----------



## ENVIGADO (Aug 11, 2008)

antihero77 said:


> dura ace and ultegra are the same **** just dura ace is a tad lighter. New dura ace is a carbon copy of the UI2 anyways. And really dura ace and Sr and just for bike snobs and weight weenies. Why would anyone spend more for the same product. I am a wholesaler of all things bike and I run a dogma 2 with Ui2. I pay cost any would never go dura or campy SR. My two cents


Thank you guys for your input.....this will help in my decision in the next coming weeks...I will give you an update


----------

